# Are you seeing increased prepper activity in your area?



## Taboo_oh (Jan 2, 2012)

I've noticed that when something goes on sale at my local grocery store, it will sell out within days. I'm talking about canned goods with a long storage life. Also, I have seen local classifieds asking for prepping goods as well. Have you seen an increase in this in your area?


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

I noticed in the "groups" section that somebody was looking for like minded preppers, I messaged it and got no response.....so they are popping up just not in abundance. Opsec maybe?


----------



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

After the preppers show that showed that hand warmers could be used for oxygen absorbers, I went to Walmart to get some. The man is sporting goods said they had strangely sold out quickly. 
I also noticed that Costco online now has a huge assortment of survival food stores and prepping goods. They had MREs the last time they were there.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

Last week we had our two little granddaughters at one of our local parks out for a play day on one of the first warm spring days. This playground is located at the edge of a large spring feed lake that up until the mid 60's was the local water supply for our city. It is surrounded on 3 sides by large cliffs and trails into the trees. A minivan pulls up and a young couple looking like in their early 30's get out and help each other get their bugout backpacks on and head out towards one of the trails at a brisk pace. About 45 mins later I see them headed back around the lake at a much slower rate headed back to their vehicle. I could not help myself so I approached the male and asked him if they were practicing bugging out. He gives me this strange look, looks over at his wife and stammers and finally tells me that they are just "getting in shape" before spring. They quickly loaded up their van and headed out. Like me some people prefer that others not know their business. To this I would tell them to leave their folding shovels, their plastic tarps and canteens home if you don't want others figuring out what you are doing. 
C5GUY


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

When I see shovels and tarps around here, I think they might be burying something or someone.


----------

